

Lymbix Emotional Spell Check  - boh
http://tonecheck.com/beta

======
diiq
I would happily pay for this if it allowed me to check the tone of _any_ text.
Limiting it to emails (and only in outlook) seems extremely artificial. I
write text to lots of people, for lots of reasons; is there a special property
of email that makes it easier to computationally identify tone?

